
Google reportedly manipulates search results to hide controversial subjects - djsumdog
https://www.businessinsider.com/google-manipulates-search-results-report-2019-11
======
masonic
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=Google%20search%20results%20&sort=byDate&type=story)

